# Norfolk get together aimed at Fulltimers



## patp

If anyone would like to meet up at our little CL in Great Ellingham, near Attleborough while we are having this Indian Summer then please post a convenient date


----------



## jedi

Hi Pat,
I am off work alternate weekends from now. So:
8th-9th Oct
22nd-23rd Oct
5th-6th Nov
And so on ........
Jed


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

It's a meet/subject that is of interest, but just too far for me/us due to working etc.

Russell


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Russell. Perhaps another time?

Anyone else interested in the dates mentioned by Jed?


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi
we would be interested Nov 5th/6th.
We are not fulltimers but plan on spending 5 to 6 months away in van next year and would like to find out as much as possible from those who know more than us. 
Resa & Eric


----------



## Dave-F

Hi we are also interested in Full timeing, so would be interested in meeting Real fultimers

Can make November 5 & 6th


----------



## patp

Nov 5th/6th is fine for us.

The Postcode is NR17 1LN.
The CL is a basic one with just water and waste disposal. We can fix up electric if there is a specific need.

Cost is £5 per night and it is fine to arrive any time on Friday.

We have a portacabin that we can use for a get-together if the weather is inclement.

Any questions just fire away!


----------



## joedenise

Would also be interested for 5/6 November. Not full timing yet but interested in long terming, rather than full time, later when Joe retires in a few years (or earlier if we win the lottery!).

Denise and Joe


----------



## patp

You'll be most welcome Joe and Denise as will everyone else.


----------



## barrosa

Hi Pat. will be there for the weekend the 5/6th november hope it isgood weather


----------



## barrosa

Hi Pat. will be there for the weekend the 5/6th november hope it isgood weather


----------



## patp

Great Barrosa, looking forward to seeing you. 

We are collecting stuff for a bonfire!


----------



## erica

hi patp
have you got space for one more on your meet 
if so can you give me the name of the cl
erica


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Patp
count us in. Can't arrive much before 8pm on the friday if that is ok. Looking forward to it
Resa and Eric


----------



## patp

Great - the more the merrier.

The CL is a Motorcarravaners Club one. It says that we have electric hook up on their website but that is not the case. We can help anybody out though with a connection if needed.

Hollytree House
80 Long Street
Great Ellingham
Norfolk
NR17 1LN

O1953 453268 

If you leave the A11 at the Breckland Lodge roundabout and enter Long Street (Wroo Road at this point) just follow the road through, past Deeply Rooted garden centre, and you will soon see the 30 limit speed signs for Great Ellingham. They are on the corner of our property, so turn left into the diriveway immediately after the 30 limit sign.


----------



## nickkdx

We will be back with you for the 5/6. We may arrive on Thursday f that's ok 
Nick and Mandy


----------



## patp

It will be great to see the three of you again!


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Patp 
hope its ok if we can arrive a bit late on fri. We wil be unlikely to arrive before 8.30 / 9pm due to work commitments. hope this is not a problem
thanks 
Resa & Eric


----------



## patp

That's fine Resa and Eric!


----------



## AuntieSandra

UncleNorman and I would have loved to join you but we are at CamperUk Lincoln then. 
We are sussing it out for a MHF ralley sometime next year.

[email protected] get there one of these dats.


----------



## AuntieSandra

I must check my spellings! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 


It sholud read
We will get there one of these days!


----------



## patp

I got the meaning Auntie Sandra!
Sorry you can't make it this time. Maybe next time.


----------



## barrosa

Hi Patp will be with you this afternoon should be a nice weekend!


----------



## patp

See you later!

We will put a sign out pointing to the driveway saying MHF.


----------



## patp

Sorry I missed everyone leaving. Hope you all had an enjoyable stay.

My early start trip to a TD Rally Dog Competition was well worth the effort as Gypsy and Willow worked very well and gained their respective Champion titles!
Gypsy is a TD Rally Veteran Champion and is now called ChGypsyTDV (or something like that!)
Willow is a puppy champion - ChWillowTDP.

You must swear not to tell Gypsy but Willow got a "perfect" score of 210 points when working in the inside ring. She declined to lay down on the wet grass in the outdoor ring (can't say I blame her!).

At Whippet Racing, in the afternoon, she was very naughty and tried to play with the other dog instead of racing it! They put blinkers on her in the end and raced her against a Racing Champion that she could not catch!

Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## joedenise

Hi Pat & Chris

Just to say thank you for a brilliant weekend. Had a great time and met some very nice people too.

Joe & Denise


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Pat and Chris
thanks for a great weekend. Enjoyed all the chat and picked up a lot of tips for next year. Hope we can come back again in the spring to explore the area a bit more.
once again great weekend
Resa and Eric


----------



## nickkdx

Thanks for another good meet,ashame we missed the Indian summer! 
It's was good to meet everybody.
Thanks
Nick and Mandy


----------



## barrosa

Hi Pat & Chris A nice weekend gained a few tips nice to see more budding long long termers maybe see some of you again on our travels!
Tom&Eve Two Dogs


----------



## barrosa

Hi Pat & Chris A nice weekend gained a few tips nice to see more budding long long termers maybe see some of you again on our travels!
Tom&Eve Two Dogs


----------

